# LEDs



## disturbed13 (Dec 11, 2008)

okay guys
i dont even know if this is the right place for this but
talk to me about LEDs
i know how they work
and how to wire them in an array

what i want to know
is how to make them do all kinds of different things
like dance to sound, (sound sensitive)
and to have RGB LEDs with out using a pc as much as possible

thanks for any help


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

You will struggle to get them to do anything fancy without a PCB chip.

You could add a capacitor to make them flash.


----------



## disturbed13 (Dec 11, 2008)

ohhh a pcb chip?
now i have something to google
do you have any idea on how to make the full color LEDs work without using a pc as an interface?
thanks for any help


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

OK, here is another road for you to investigate.

Very low cost kitsets are available from many electronics hobby shops. Google 'led kit' or 'led flashing kits'

or check out Radio Shack

Here, try this for a starter:

http://electronicsusa.com/


----------



## rchoi54 (Dec 5, 2008)

To make LEDs sound responsive, you'll need a transistor, voltage regulator, and variable resistor (yes i did my research =D)
i dont fully understand how to wire them, but check this thing out.

http://www.instructables.com/id/S18ZPSCFBGW8IKQ/


----------



## disturbed13 (Dec 11, 2008)

thats getting closer to what i had in mind
i would like to not have to use a pc for this project
but its still on the right track

if nothing else
i will just canablize an old laptop for the pc support part of it


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

You dont need a pc if you are driving the lights from an amplifier.


Ooops where are my manners... 
Hi hedoe & rchoi54 - a warm welcome to TSF :wave:


----------



## disturbed13 (Dec 11, 2008)

a car amp would be way too big
so could i pick up one of these amps from Radioshack or someplace like that?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

what you need as a basic circuit is a buffer that will drive each individual LED.

the buffer can be driven by a counter chip that changes the output count at a fixed interval. 
the interval can be changed by varying the input frequency that makes the counter count up .. 

this can be done by using filters on audio signals which can be used to trigger a pulse whenever a set frequency is detected 

depending upon just how deep you want to go you can just have a simple oscillator which will rotate a single led on at a slow or fast rate .. 
to ..
sounds triggering various leds to flash on /off according to the input .. 

using a PC would require a lot of programming and sending data out of various ports according to triggering on various digital inputs


----------



## disturbed13 (Dec 11, 2008)

Done_Fishin said:


> what you need as a basic circuit is a buffer that will drive each individual LED.
> 
> the buffer can be driven by a counter chip that changes the output count at a fixed interval.
> the interval can be changed by varying the input frequency that makes the counter count up ..
> ...


using a pc is the last thing on my mind
i would rather have this project be a free standing non-pc project


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

are you intending to use TTL or CMOS for this project ?


----------



## disturbed13 (Dec 11, 2008)

i honestly dont know
the simpler the better
if at all possible
so no
i dont want to use TTLs or CMOS
i would really prefer to go old school on this project
as in the more simple the tech the better


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

if you try to use simpler circuits than Digital IC's .. you end up with Transistor networks .. and re-invention of the wheel ..


----------

